# Game #6 Hawks(1-2)@ Hornets (2-3) 7PM 11-7



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This should be interesting. For whatever reason we really struggled with the Hawks last year. It seemed as though they were on fire every time we played them. It would obviously better if we could get to .500 as opposed to the alternative.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You really need to get up on the Hawks, they are ready to throw up a trey at any provocation.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks need to start doubling Al Jefferson


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We need to get some stops and some buckets. Neal trey helps down 3 with 2:30 left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Big Al gets open on the UCLA cut, misses the first...shit...tie game with .09.9 left ATL takes the TO. This has been a very tight game


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Overtime


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Zeller looks good, but Charlotte's doing what they can to give this one away.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

_Jesus_ Lance! Oof.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We played a very good game after the first quarter. Had a lot of guys step up and play big, MKG, Lance and Al were all good. Damn Gary Neal looks like a real quality sixth man tonight. That would be awesome if he could give us this sort of play consistently.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That had to have been one of the more exciting games in the history of the Hive. We really played a very good game and we needed to because ATL was playing very well also.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, Lance is _starting_ to figure out how this team works. They'll be really interesting if they can pick up a three-point threat on the perimeter (and it looks like Gerald Henderson, Bismack Biyombo, and a first-round pick is going to be a package shopped _hard_ this year).


----------

